# CPU Upgrade, Average PC User, Please Help!!!!!



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

New to the site and have a situation.

Here's the deal, I am not a very computer literate person. I bought a box store HP Pavilion about 3 years ago, and am kind of looking to upgrade it just a little. Basically all I use my PC for is Internet Browsing and basic task (i.e. Micro. Word, Power Point, etc....). What I am really wanting to get into is Video Encoding/Coversion. Basically want to convert all of my DVD's to H264 files and load them on an external hard drive. Problem is that converting a basic 1.5hr dvd to H264 files takes 4.5-5 hours. I am mainly wanting to upgrade my CPU at this time and keep the existing motherboard/memory I have at this time (due to financial reasons). I plan on building my next PC, but that is at least 2 years away, so for now just trying to increase the performance of what I have. Here is my system:

HP Pavilion a6442p

*Motherboard IPIBL-LB (Benicia)*
Manufacturer: Asus
Form factor: microATX - 24.4 cm (9.6 inches) x 24.4 cm (9.6 inches)
Chipset:
Northbridge chipset: Intel G33 Express
Southbridge chipset: Intel ICH9R 
Memory sockets: 4 x DDR2
Front side bus speeds: 1333/1066/800 MHz
Processor socket: 775
Expansion Slots:
1 PCI x16 slot for graphics card
2 PCI x1 slots
1 PCI slot

*Processor*
Pentium E2200 
Operating speed: Up to 2.2 GHz
Number of cores: 2
Socket: 775
Bus speed: 800 MHz

*Memory*
Amount: 4 GB
Speed: PC2-6400 MB/sec

*Video Graphics*
EVGA 8400GS 
1024mb DDR3
PCI-E 2.0 (PCI x 16 backwards compatible)

*Hard drive*
Size: 500 GB 
Interface: SATA 
Transfer rating: 3.0 Gb/sec 
Rotational Speed: 7200 RPM

Now looking at HP's Website it says that I can do a CPU ONLY upgrade to the following:

Intel Core 2 Quad (Y) Q9xxxx
Intel Core 2 Duo (W) E8xxx
Intel Core 2 Quad (K) up to Q6600
Core 2 Duo E6x00 (C) up to E6700
Core 2 Duo E4x00 (C) up to E4400

Now I have been contemplating a Q9550, Q9400, or a Q6600. Which one would y'all recommend. I do no online PC gaming so this is not an issue. I am also open to possibly buying an AMD CPU, but do not know which ones are compatible with what I am running now, so if you recommend another brand CPU could you please advise. One last thing, my current CPU has a factory heatsink on it. If I switch CPU's do you think I could use this heatsink without any problems, or is this even possible.

Thanks for helping out someone that is trying to get into computers!!!!!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 21, 2011)

for your cost reasons any of the intel quad cpu's ieQ9550, Q9400,  Q6600. would be a performance boost
new retail cpu's come with a heatsink/fan(stock)
if you want an amd processor you got to get a new motherboard as they are incompatible with your current equipment and would add significantly to your upgrade costs

be prepared for a few posts needlessly advising you to upgrade to a newer I3/I5/I7 processor/motherboard as again this would involve greater upgrade costs for new m/b and ram


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 21, 2011)

If i where you i should get a i3 sandybridge, don't invest in s775, you mobo sucks ass , probally won't support quad cores, and stick to a different dual core is useless


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 21, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> If i where you i should get a i3 sandybridge, don't invest in s775, you mobo sucks ass , probally won't support quad cores, and stick to a different dual core is useless



Your going to read alot of this.

I would go with the Q9550, since your not overclocking on that board get the fastest processor you can get.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

Just giving a slight comparison of what odds are will be looking at
Mind you this is the cheapest etailer I could find with these chips available

https://www.starmicroinc.net/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=Q9400
http://www.starmicroinc.net/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=Q6600

So you're looking at anywhere from $120-150, additional with a power supply swap just for good measure due to the age of your current one, this can be had for ~$40. I'm certain you could find those chips cheaper but not by much. 

Here's something to look at that would also be an upgrade
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ...
Open Box: BIOSTAR A780L AM2+/AM3 AMD 760G Micro AT...

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/122?vs=76 Now I am going by the price of that q9400 mentioned above and the x4 640 would cost same to migrate. All in all you are looking at a minimum of $150 to do the upgrade.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 21, 2011)

I am not sure where you are located but the Q9XXX 775 processors cost a fortune in Australia on ebay and they are all second hand.  I would grab either a Q6600 or a E8500, both of which will give you a decent speed upgrade.  You already have 4gb ram which is good.

I wouldn't advise in spending over $120 for a new cpu.  The Q9550 is well over $200 down here.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. What about possibly a combo like this. If I understand correctly, I believe I could just do a complete motherboard/CPU swap without having to mess with anything else (except getting a heatsink/fan for it). Also, in response to JrRacinFan, I've already swapped my Power Supply from the factory 250w that came in it to an Extreme Power Plus 600w that I caught at a good deal (did this 3 days ago).

Here's link for mobo/CPU combo:

http://www.ascendtech.us/asus-m4a785-m-amd-phenom-ii-x2-545-combo_i_dtmbasum4a78545.aspx?agent=froogle


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

Trust me, you are on the right track looking at quad core processors.

Actually this isn't half bad.
http://www.ascendtech.us/foxconn-a6vmx2-k-athlon-ii-x4-640-combo_i_dtmba6vmx2ka640.aspx


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Trust me, you are on the right track looking at quad core processors.
> 
> Actually this isn't half bad.
> http://www.ascendtech.us/foxconn-a6vmx2-k-athlon-ii-x4-640-combo_i_dtmba6vmx2ka640.aspx



Thanks, just looked at other one again and didn't realize it was a Dual Core (rules this out for me). How does the Anthlon II compare to the Phenom II if I could build a combo for about the same price (say using a Phenom II 955, which I understand I would also have to upgrade to DDR3).


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

What about a combo like this:

*Memory*
http://www.provantage.com/pny-technologies-md8192kd3-1333~7PNY90WK.htm
*$24*

*Motherboard*
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=M4A78LT-M-LE-BO-R&utm_source=GoogleProducts&utm_medium=ShoppingSites&utm_campaign=M4A78LT-M-LE-BO-R
*$33*

*CPU*
http://www.provantage.com/amd-hdz955fbk4dgi~7AAMD29L.htm
*$117 (May be able to find cheaper on eBay*


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

if you do a full swap, motherboard and CPU, you are going to need an OS (operating system) as well. The OEM PC wont allow you to use the current OS one the parts are swapped. Simply adding a CPU, and I say E8600, will be the cheapest route, and over the Pentium E2200 you will see and feel the difference. I will agree the quad is the best bet, but you are on that fine line of too much cost not to upgrade at a certain point.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> if you do a full swap, motherboard and CPU, you are going to need an OS (operating system) as well. The OEM PC wont allow you to use the current OS one the parts are swapped. Simply adding a CPU, and I say E8600, will be the cheapest route, and over the Pentium E2200 you will see and feel the difference. I will agree the quad is the best bet, but you are on that fine line of too much cost not to upgrade at a certain point.


 Would it suffice that I have a Full Version of Windows 7 Home Premium that I bought in order to do a clean install (not just an upgrade from Vista). Thanks


----------



## DaMobsta (Dec 21, 2011)

If you're considering AMD then you might as well just invest in a Core 2 Quad (the model you get depends on your budget, imo get the best you can get), as the Phenoms and Athlons are designed to compete with the 775 minions of Intel. 

I would also consider upgrading the power supply, lets you sleep at night knowing that your system won't just die randomly thanks to an old cheapo OEM psu after upgrading.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

vnhill1981 said:


> Would it suffice that I have a Full Version of Windows 7 Home Premium that I bought in order to do a clean install (not just an upgrade from Vista). Thanks



That is perfectly fine, I was just being sure it wasn't overlooked and one of those facepalm moments when you went to do the swap


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> That is perfectly fine, I was just being sure it wasn't overlooked and one of those facepalm moments when you went to do the swap



Thanks I appreciate it. Even though I have it, I promise you I didn't even take this into the equation when I was contemplating doing the upgrade. I believe I can do a complete swap over for $150-$200 if I shop around and $200 is my max limit (including motherboard, CPU, memory, etc.....). Like I said, I believe the 600w power supply I put in there would be sufficient wouldn't y'all think.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

vnhill1981 said:


> What about a combo like this:
> 
> *Memory*
> http://www.provantage.com/pny-technologies-md8192kd3-1333~7PNY90WK.htm
> ...



This is final setup I am contemplating.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

600W should do you fine.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

OK further looking, here is the motherboard I am now considering as the other one only supports up to a 95w CPU

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M4A77TD-BO-R&cat=MBB
*$42*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2011)

If your going to pay the price for a Q9550, you could just get a cheap I3 sandybridge combo and be done with it


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 21, 2011)

For comparisons sake, I own a Q6600 and encoding DVD to AVI format is more or less around 55min stock speeds.

Your motherboard most likely has no overclocking features so it's something to be aware of.

And yes the Q9xxx series CPUs are indeed quite pricy.
I have noticed some Intel 775skt based HP desktops have a back plate which is attached to the back panel which means you will not be able to install the generic horrible push pin stock coolers if you desktop is set up this way.

HP seem to usually use a screw in cooling set up in their desktops.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

vnhill1981 said:


> OK further looking, here is the motherboard I am now considering as the other one only supports up to a 95w CPU
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M4A77TD-BO-R&cat=MBB
> *$42*



Instead along with your board & ram choice
AMD Phenom II X4 925 Deneb 2.8GHz Socket AM3 95W Q...

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=A4022-R&cat=FAN

Remember you would be in the same predicament as Black edition cpu's don't come with coolers. Oh and now you will have to switch out the case as you chose an ATX board.

To save you that hassle
BIOSTAR A780L3B AM3 AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherb...

Or again you can go with this still and use your current ram
http://www.ascendtech.us/foxconn-a6vmx2-k-athlon-ii-x4-640-combo_i_dtmba6vmx2ka640.aspx


----------



## Irony (Dec 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Remember you would be in the same predicament as Black edition cpu's don't come with coolers.



Since when? My 1090T BE did.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

Irony said:


> Since when? My 1090T BE did.



Since before Thubans.


----------



## Irony (Dec 21, 2011)

That was before my computer days began


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks again for the suggestion JrRacinFan. This seems to be the easiest, most cost efficient way to upgrade my computer, leaving me with nothing else to buy. Now one last question, is I bought Windows 7 as I stated before, is there a way for me to load it on my new system without buying another license key or because it is stored on my hard drive will I not have to worry about it (sorry if this seems dumb, but "A Newbie I Am".


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

Hard to say, unsure if you have AHCI enabled in bios or not. If you do, you may have to do a startup repair and pre-load drivers with your win7 disc. Even if not you will still have to go into a safe mode boot and let windows repair the drivers. From there install the drivers from the disc you will receive with the board. That has a high success rate but can still fail, just back everything up that you can for now and do a clean install.

EDIT:

Was that an Install disc or an Upgrade disc? Oh and don't let it bother you, we all were newbies at one point in time. 

@Irony

I have been doing this since Pentium III days, took a p3 933mhz up to 1.1Ghz on an old school Abit SA6. Don't feel bad


----------



## vnhill1981 (Dec 21, 2011)

Upgrade disck, but I have ways of loading XP full version and then upgrading to 7.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

vnhill1981 said:


> Upgrade disck, but I have ways of loading XP full version and then upgrading to 7.



Here's a few options.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/31402-clean-install-upgrade-windows-7-version.html


----------

